# Canning smoked oysters?



## amylee (Oct 1, 2013)

With Christmas around the corner I wanted to get started on some presents for my dad. Smoked oysters! (one of his favorites) so 2 days ago I woke up at 5 in the morning for low tide and collected some. They have been shucked, brined and smoked now my last step is to can them. Should I can then in oil?water? Should they be completely covered? This is my "test" batch so I am pritty flexible.

 Any suggestions would be appreciated, I have had such a warm welcome on SMF and look forward to hearing from ya'll


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 1, 2013)

Home canning of oysters in oil isn't considered safe.
Oil can insulate pathogens from heat so they're not sufficiently reduced.

Here are the safe canning details for oysters......*they must be pressure canned*......













canning oysters.png



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Oct 1, 2013







~Martin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2013)

Martin,

Reading the directions I have to wonder a bit about the process. Looking at the "heating time" of 5-7 minutes the oysters really haven't cooked. If hot smoked and or fully cooked, I have seen oysters packed in oil and canned. Not that I'd do it that way but there must be a process where it is acceptable.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 1, 2013)

It's acceptable in commercial canning, but there are a lot of things that are canned commercially that aren't recommended to be canned with home equipment and methods. 



~Martin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's acceptable in commercial canning, but there are a lot of things that are canned commercially that aren't recommended to be canned with home equipment and methods.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin



Just curious I know quite a few people that add oil to their oysters, mussels, tuna, and salmon that they can. We never have. In fact we don't add water either or anything.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2013)

Amy, evening....   I have smoked and canned oysters....   better than store bought by a mile.... Since the shells are off,  place in a pie tin in the smoker, with garlic and butter....   smoke at about 250 until they develope a smokey color and shrink about 30%....  Probably about 45 minutes...     Have the jars sterilized and a tsp olive oil and a pinch of salt in them...  Have the pressure cooker warmed on the stove...   Pack the jars to within 1/2 inch of the top.... lids and bands just barely snug... follow proper canning directions for your altitude....  The oysters will shrink and shrivel.. their water will add to the oil in the jar...  The smoke flavor will intensify in the jar....  So they don't need a lot of smoke...     For the wood, I would stick with alder or maple...    

Martin.....  I never heard of the oil thing... My home canned fish directions say add a tsp or so to a pint of salmon....    Are you speaking of a lot more oil than that ...    

Dave


----------



## amylee (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input, this is exactly why I signed up for SMF!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 4, 2013)

re: added fat or oil......

The fat and oil warning is a long standing safety precaution promoted by the extension services mostly (here Penn State and Cornell,) but by other authorities as well.
Folks are warned to only use added fat or oil in recipes that are officially tested safe.

As an example, there's a tested recipe for tuna canned in oil in the USDA's canning book.


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Martin.....    Well.......  I am going to assume my tests are not considered "adequate" for a food safety check.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....


----------

